# Performances by Kseniia Prostitova or Oleg Prostitov



## BayHalt

ZENA - F. Chopin Etude Op. 10, No. 5 "Black Key"


----------



## Rogerx

BayHalt said:


> ZENA - F. Chopin Etude Op. 10, No. 5 "Black Key"
> 
> ]


Do we suppose to know her ?


----------



## BayHalt

*Zena information*



Rogerx said:


> Do we suppose to know her ?


Russian pianist and instructor. She lives in Turkey. (www.zenaofficial.com)


----------



## BayHalt

*S. Rahmaninov Etude Tableaux Op. 39 No. 9 in Re Major (Piano: ZENA)*

ZENA 
S. Rahmaninov Etude Tableaux Op39 No9 in Re Majör

İzmir Piano Recital - 2019 İzmir/TURKEY

[video=facebook_share;373717160133085]https://www.facebook.com/officialzena/videos/373717160133085/[/video]


----------



## BayHalt

*Franz Liszt "Hungarian Rhapsody No 12" - Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)*






Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)
Franz Liszt "Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12"
İzmir Piano Recital - 2019 İzmir


----------



## BayHalt

*S Rachmaninoff Moment Musicaux Op 16 No 4*


----------



## bluto32

Cool - absolutely love that piece.

My favourite performance is this live one by Lugansky:






His studio recording on this marvellous CD is also excellent and sounds similar to the above.


----------



## Rogerx

Great but I prefer: Nikolai Lugansky- Andrei Gavrilov


----------



## BayHalt

*Chopin - Etude Op. 25 No. 2 in F minor "The Bees"*


----------



## BayHalt

*Rachmaninoff - Etude-tableau Op.33 No.6 in E-flat minor*


----------



## BayHalt

*Rachmaninoff - Etude-tableau Op.33 No.6 in E-flat minor*

Rachmaninoff - Etude-tableau Op.33 No.6 in E-flat minor


----------



## BayHalt

*Chopin Etude Op.25 No.1 in A-flat major (Aeolian Harp)*

Chopin Etude Op.25 No.1 in A-flat major (Aeolian Harp) - Zena (Ksenia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

*P. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op.37b, TH.135: 3. March: Song Of The Lark*

P. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op.37b, TH.135: 3. March: Song Of The Lark
(Zena (Kseniia Prostitova))


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The music's wonderful, but I'm afraid I didn't like the interpretation. It's too loud, the tempo changes far too much and she misses some of the inner voices.


----------



## BayHalt

*The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1: Prelude No.1 in C Major, BWV 846*

Johann Sebastian Bach 
The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1: Prelude No.1 in C Major, BWV 846

Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

*The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 2: Prelude No.16 in G Minor, BWV 885*

Zena (Kseniia Prostitova) - The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 2: Prelude No.16 in G Minor, BWV 885


----------



## Bulldog

That's nicely done but rather sleepy. If you're looking for tension in this prelude, Zena will not suffice.


----------



## BayHalt

*The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1: Prelude No.8 in E-flat minor, BWV 853*

The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1: Prelude No.8 in E-flat minor, BWV 853 · Zena (Kseniia Prostitova) · Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## Bulldog

Nice version, although a little slow for my tastes. You must be in a sad mood today.


----------



## BayHalt

*Oleg Prostitov Opera "Ermak"*


----------



## BayHalt

*Oleg Prostitov - Sayan Exercise For Piano*


----------



## BayHalt

*Oleg Prostitov "Orthodox triptych" On the words of Ivan Kandybaev 1. christ is risen*

Oleg Prostitov
"Orthodox triptych"
On the words of Ivan Kandybaev

1. christ is risen

Vocal: Tikhon Prostitov (Baritone)
Piano: Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

*Oleg Prostitov "Orthodox triptych"*

Oleg Prostitov
"Orthodox triptych"
On the words of Ivan Kandybaev

2. Baptism

Vocal: Tikhon Prostitov (Baritone)
Piano: Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

*Oleg Prostitov "Orthodox triptych" 3. Guardian Angel*

Oleg Prostitov
"Orthodox triptych"
On the words of Ivan Kandybaev

3. Guardian Angel

Vocal: Tikhon Prostitov (Baritone)
Piano: Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## Woodduck

This is not opera. It may be interesting music, but Mr. Prostitov's singing is very bad. He should not be making recordings of music like this, but should find a voice teacher who can tell whether he has potential.


----------



## BayHalt

*Chopin - Etude Op. 25 No. 2 in F minor "The Bees"*

Chopin - Etude Op. 25 No. 2 in F minor "The Bees"


----------



## BayHalt

*Mario Miladin - Seven Months Ago | Zena (Kseniia Prostitova) - (Jazz Cover)*

Mario Miladin - Seven Months Ago | Zena (Kseniia Prostitova) - (Cover)


----------



## BayHalt

*J. S. Bach - Prelude and Fugue No. 2 in C Minor, BWV 847: Prelude*

J. S. Bach - Prelude and Fugue No. 2 in C Minor, BWV 847: Prelude
Piano: Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## premont

BayHalt said:


> J. S. Bach - Prelude and Fugue No. 2 in C Minor, BWV 847: Prelude
> Piano: Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


I don't find this to be a remarkable interpretation. The main part of the piece is played in a straightforward, motoric inexpressive manner not even from a technical point of view that convincing. Only the recitativo in the last 5 bars or so reveal a bit more spontaneous expressivity, but that's not enough to "save" the piece.


----------



## Bulldog

Not bad, but not nearly exciting enough to get my juices flowing.


----------



## pianozach

The *C minor P&F, Book I* is one of my faves.

That said, it was disappointing that it's only the _*Prelude*_, and doesn't include the *Fugue*.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Decades ago, when I was working on this with a previous piano teacher, he told me someone had once fitted words to the fugue subject as follows: "John Sebastian Back/Sat upon a tack/And he soon got up again".


----------



## pianozach

OK, here's both the Prelude AND Fugue. My OCD is kicking in when you post a video that claims to be both but is only the Prelude. Arrrgghh.

*Nathalie Matthys*






.

BTW Speed isn't everything . . . listen to this young'un playing the Prelude with the throttle stuck wide open. While it IS a valid interpretation, and reminds me of ME shotgunning my way through Bach pieces in competition, the Prelude becomes almost Phillip Glassian at this speed. I do enjoy that she incorporates some dynamics.

*Umi Garrett*


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Too fast in places and the clarity of her playing suffers at such times, but some nice playing in there also, better than her performance of Op.25 no.1 IMO.


----------



## BayHalt

*Maxime Raynal - Grenoble | Zena (Kseniia Prostitova) - (Jazz Cover)*

Maxime Raynal - Grenoble | Zena (Kseniia Prostitova) - (Cover)


----------



## BayHalt

*R. Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15: No. 1 in G Major, Von fremden Landern undMenschen*

ZENA (Kseniia Prostitova) | R. Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15: No. 1 in G Major, Von fremden Landern und Menschen


----------



## Bulldog

Although on the slow side, Zena well captures both the innocence of youth and nostalgia of the adult.


----------



## BayHalt

*The Carnival of Venice - Julian Lupu & Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)*

The Carnival of Venice - Julian Lupu & Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

*Aram Khachaturian - Sabre Dance | Trumpet: Julian Lupu - Piano: Kseniia Prostitova*

Aram Khachaturian - Sabre Dance | Trumpet: Julian Lupu - Piano: Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## david johnson

AH-HA! That's a great one


----------



## BayHalt

*A. ArutiunianTrumpet Concerto in A-Flat Major*

A. ArutiunianTrumpet Concerto in A-Flat Major (Andante maestoso) | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## BayHalt

*A. ArutiunianTrumpet Concerto in A-Flat Major (Allegro energico)*

A. ArutiunianTrumpet Concerto in A-Flat Major (Allegro energico) | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## SONNET CLV

I recall first hearing this wonderful trumpet concerto some decades ago on a Musical Heritage Society LP featuring Maurice André on the trumpet.









At the time I was consulting with high school students, one of which was a trumpet/music major destined for a position (some years later) as a band director. He was quite talented on several instruments, but the trumpet was his passion. We often talked about contemporary music (of which he was still rather ignorant) and of trumpet music and trumpet players, in both classical and jazz, and it was I who one day brought up the name of Alexander Arutiunian and his trumpet concerto. The student happened to be of Armenian descent and proved immediately to have interest in hearing this concerto, which at the time was not as well-known as it is today. I gave him the MHS disc, with best wishes.

Needless to say he fell in love with the music. (He was always an admirer of Maurice André. -- I remember steering him towards the Wynton Marsalis recording of the Haydn Trumpet Concerto, which he simply loved by way of the André recording. He changed his preference to Marsalis upon hearing the performance.) Some years later I was privileged to attend this student's senior recital at his university, where he performed the Arutiunian Concerto.

For those with a passion for trumpet concertos who do not yet know this splendid work by Arutiunian: what are you waiting for?

'Nuff said.


----------



## BayHalt

*A. Goedicke - Concert Etude Op. 49*

A. Goedicke - Concert Etude Op. 49 | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## BayHalt

*Bach: French Suite No.2 in C minor: No. 1 Allemande, BWV 813*

Bach: French Suite No.2 in C minor: No. 1 Allemande, BWV 813 | Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

A. ArutiunianTrumpet Concerto in A-Flat Major (Meno mosso) | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## Rogerx

I have this recording, ever so nice program.


----------



## BayHalt

*Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28: Prelude No. 4 in E Minor*

Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28: Prelude No. 4 in E Minor


----------



## mossyembankment

Is this your playing?


----------



## BayHalt

A. Arutiunian Trumpet Concerto in A-Flat Major (Tempo I. Allegro energico)


----------



## BayHalt

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13, 2.Adagio cantabile*

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13, 2.Adagio cantabile


----------



## Xisten267

The _pathétique_ is an impressive piano sonata, but what's the point of this thread?


----------



## amfortas

Xisten267 said:


> The _pathétique_ is an impressive piano sonata, but what's the point of this thread?


Looks like you about summed it up.


----------



## mossyembankment

Xisten267 said:


> The _pathétique_ is an impressive piano sonata, but what's the point of this thread?


I think this account is a performer (who doesn't appear to be comfortable writing in English) who is sharing her own recordings.


----------



## Livly_Station

The location shown in the video is quite beautiful. Anyone knows where it is?


----------



## Manxfeeder

mossyembankment said:


> I think this account is a performer (who doesn't appear to be comfortable writing in English) who is sharing her own recordings.


If that's the case, then thank you, BayHalt, for sharing.


----------



## jacobbler

This is a very nice performance. A good amount of rubato


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Too much rubato for me, I'm afraid. This music needs to flow more simply and naturally IMHO.


----------



## BayHalt

*A. Piazzolla - Oblivion | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova*

A. Piazzolla - Oblivion | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## Livly_Station

Excellent! Piazzolla is incredible.


----------



## BayHalt

*Bach:The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1relude No.8 in E-flat minor,BWV 853*

Bach:The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1relude No.8 in E-flat minor,BWV 853|Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## Bulldog

Nobody does "bleak" as well as Bach.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Bulldog said:


> Nobody does "bleak" as well as Bach.


someone did an homage to Bach about it, (although I think you might find it cheesy):


----------



## Bulldog

hammeredklavier said:


> someone did an homage to Bach about it, (although I think you might find it cheesy):


Cheesy would be a kind adjective to use.


----------



## hawgdriver

Yes.

I had a playlist of my 'dream repertoire' and a book 2 prelude played.

Wait, back up.

I was playing a game with my 13 y/o son--name the composer. I was using this list that spans, roughly, Bach to Shostakovich.

A piece began and it was soooo familiar. I knew it, but couldn't remember exactly ... eh...

I guessed Faure (was thinking Nocturnes). Or maybe I guessed Ravel (thinking Sonatine).

It was a book 2 prelude. That's when Bach really introduced himself to me. I already loved him, sure. But ... you understand.


----------



## BayHalt

*George Enescu - Legend for Trumpet and Piano*

George Enescu - Legend for Trumpet and Piano |


----------



## BayHalt

Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15: No. 7 in F Major, Träumerei


----------



## BayHalt

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1: Prelude No.1 in C Major, BWV 846 | Zena (Kseniia Prostitova)


----------



## BayHalt

Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15: No. 1 in G Major, Von fremden Landern und Menschen


----------



## BayHalt

H. L. Clarke - Carnival of Venice


----------



## BayHalt

Chopin: Preludes, Op.28: Prelude No. 20 in C Minor


----------



## BayHalt




----------



## BayHalt

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.27: No.2, 1.Adagio sostenuto


----------



## BayHalt

G. Dinicu - Hora Staccato | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## BayHalt

Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28: Prelude No. 7 in A Major


----------



## BayHalt

Oleg Prostitov - My Musical World - Prelude and Fughetta Fantasia in A


----------



## BayHalt

Oleg Prostitov - My Musical World | Sonata - Fable


----------



## BayHalt

Oleg Prostitov - My Musical World | Piano Suite No2 I Bells II Prelude III Jester


----------



## BayHalt

J. B. Arban - Variations On A Theme From Norma | Julian Lupu & Kseniia Prostitova


----------



## BayHalt

*Oleg Prostitov - My Musical World - Two Expression I - II*


----------

